# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم لينوفو سوفت ويير(Lenovo Software) أهداءات فلاشه لجهاز تابلت LenovoA3300-GV MT6582

## °°.."Y"S"F"GSM"..°°

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* * التحيه والتقدير لكل الاعضاء 
والتيم العامل بكل جد وكد من
اجل  رقي هذا المنتدي المتمز 
اليوم معانا فلاشه للتابلت الكفي
 LenovoA3300-GV MT6582* * الانفو
  CPU: MT6582 SW:0001 Ver: CA01
  Downloading Boot8 ...
  EMMC Size: 0x01D2000000
  Flash Type: EMMC
  INT/EXT RAM  Size: 0x0+0x0
  Reading infr(EMMC)...
  id:A3300GV_A442_01_43_140826_ROW
  version:4.4.2
  model:LenovoA3300-GV
  brand:Lenovo
  manufacturer:LENOVO
  PRELOADER  BaseAddr:0x0  Size:0x1400000
  MBR  BaseAddr:0x1400000  Size:0x80000
  EBR1  BaseAddr:0x1480000  Size:0x80000
  PRO_INFO  BaseAddr:0x1500000  Size:0x300000
  NVRAM  BaseAddr:0x1800000  Size:0x500000
  PROTECT_F  BaseAddr:0x1D00000  Size:0xA00000
  PROTECT_S  BaseAddr:0x2700000  Size:0xA00000
  SECCFG  BaseAddr:0x3100000  Size:0x20000
  UBOOT  BaseAddr:0x3120000  Size:0x60000
  BOOTIMG  BaseAddr:0x3180000  Size:0x600000
  RECOVERY  BaseAddr:0x3780000  Size:0x600000
  SEC_RO  BaseAddr:0x3D80000  Size:0x600000
  MISC  BaseAddr:0x4380000  Size:0x80000
  LOGO  BaseAddr:0x4400000  Size:0x300000
  EXPDB  BaseAddr:0x4700000  Size:0xA00000   ANDROID  BaseAddr:0x5100000  Size:0x38400000
  CACHE  BaseAddr:0x3D500000  Size:0x7E00000   USRDATA  BaseAddr:0x45300000  Size:0x18C400000
  BMTPOOL  BaseAddr:0xFFFF0000  Size:0x1500000*  *
اخيرا رابط
 تحميل الفلاشه*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
واترككم في امان الله
ولكم مني عاطر التحيات* **   * *

----------


## mohamed73

_بارك الله فيك اخي_

----------

